# Another "photographer" giving the industry a bad rep.



## eric-holmes (Dec 23, 2010)

Richmond Photographer Investigation: Jayde Madison Photography Investigation - wtvr


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

Caveate Emptor....Buyer Beware.


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 23, 2010)

Very true. Did you watch the video? It looked like her office was at a motel.


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Very true. Did you watch the video? It looked like her office was at a motel.


Yes, I watched the video.

I got the impression her office was in a business park - Suite D.


----------

